# ****** ME OFF!



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought it would be fun to make a thread about your favorite gripe about your hunting buddies.

My top 3:

3. Ineffective scouting (field pos, bird numbers, etc)
2.Terrible calling
1. Not paying for gas


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I would have to say its the guy that thinks he never misses a shot. HE swears that every time he shoots the heavens open up and his BB's hit nothing but bird.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

1. Not being out of bed on time! I'll leave your a$$ at home

2. People that insist they shot the banded bird even though it wasn't near them and the pellets are different size...right PC? :wink:


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

huntingtim08 said:


> I would have to say its the guy that thinks he never misses a shot. HE swears that every time he shoots the heavens open up and his BB's hit nothing but bird.


Good call. I know a couple of those guys who only buy boxes of shells with the golden BB's in 'em. At last count I only shot 2 ducks, and 3 geese all season.

My biggest gripe is nit-pickiness... they're ducks and geese, not flying scientists. Moving that decoy 3 feet does not make your spread look more natural... moving that cattail will not make you suddenly disappear. Just stop moving!!!


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

huntingtim08 said:


> I would have to say its the guy that thinks he never misses a shot. HE swears that every time he shoots the heavens open up and his BB's hit nothing but bird.


I have to agree with ya on that one :roll:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

> I would have to say its the guy that thinks he never misses a shot. HE swears that every time he shoots the heavens open up and his BB's hit nothing but bird.


. gotta love him. not really. i got a guy like that. every time he shoots he claims birds, and we all know hes the worst shot. one time i shot a double, i fired twice, and at each shot the bird i was aiming at dropped, and he shot after me, but yet those birds were his :eyeroll:. funny thing was there was 6 other guys there backing me up.

also people that think they can call and sound good, and they sound like a dieing cow. they suck, and everytime you get birds coming in, they start calling and the birds flare off.

lets not bring our hunting knife deer hunting, so when we shoot a deer, the only one with a knife is cody, so we have to call him over and use his knife.

lets not bring camo/blaze oragne.= ahhhhhhhh duhhh!!!!

lets not bring ammo, cuz cody has some= guess what, guess ur not shooting

this is my favorite= wanna go hunting? sure. i dont have a gun though. sooo. can i use yours? seriously, what else are you gunna use to hunt, unless your bow hunting


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

CuttinDaisies said:


> huntingtim08 said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to say its the guy that thinks he never misses a shot. HE swears that every time he shoots the heavens open up and his BB's hit nothing but bird.
> ...


My friend always thinks that moving one or two twigs will do it. He also wears Face-Paint. Hahaha. I just wear a neck gaiter/facemask.

But every friggin' time he goes to move one or two twigs, is when we have ducks all of a sudden cupped and committed coming into our dekes then they flare. And then he says something stupid like, "See, if that twig had been in place, we wouldn't have got busted."

And I want to drown him.

2.) The guy who never misses. We had I kid you not, 9 guy's shoot at a single Redhead. Must of been like 12 shots. A guy in the middle goes, I got that one.

3.) Guy's who are late.

4.) Guy's who can't make it, but don't call. They go, ooops, forget to call you and tell you I couldn't make it.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

the only thing i ever really have a problem with is:

1. no gas money
2. never bringing any supplies(dekes, blinds,etc.)
3 scouting sometimes but usually i just do it because then i know theres birds.

but ya people that always claim they shoot things when they actually don't can be a problem but all you really have to do is designate who shoots when depending on where the birds are.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The NR hunter friend that stays at your house and:

3. Does not shower
2. Pees on the seat and does not flush the toilet
1. Sets up doe in heat to fall off the shelf and stink up your house.

Taddy do these 3 sound familiar? Here is a :wink: right back at you!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> The NR hunter friend that stays at your house and:
> 
> 3. Does not shower
> 2. Pees on the seat and does not flush the toilet
> ...


Only #1 is true arshole! I showered at night when you were busy stuffing 2 gals of ice cream in your mug! You know I don't pee standing up!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

haha you got me with ice cream. mmmmmmmmm creamyyyy


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

GAS money


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

GAS MONEY!

#2 I shot that one, best way to end that is don't shoot let him shoot. When no birds fall :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

chris lillehoff said:


> 3. Ineffective scouting (field pos, bird numbers, etc)


People underestimating my scouting, just because its around town doesn't mean there can't actually be as many birds as I say there are. You don't always have to assume that its going to suck. :lol: :lol:

Alright this one really ticked me: had plans to go hunting we were leaving at 4am two weeks ago I showered, ate breakfast and was getting dressed. Picked up my phone and checked it, I had a text message sent at 345am saying we weren't going. :******: I wanted to go hunting!!! No offense to the guy who did it, I was just mad that I didn't get to go hunting and I didn't know the night before.

I'm going to admit that I am one of those guys. I always have to fix the decoys. I like to make them look more natural, I like the majority facing the wind, I like them blotchy not all evenly spaced. I don't like an absolute perfect form "U" I want it to look like geese.

There are so many things I could say about this topic.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I've got some pretty good hunting buddies but some of those 
I've hunted with in the past:

Ineffective scouting..by far!!
Examples...
Scouting, but not asking permission....then saying they didn't find anything.
Saying they are going to scout, but end up getting side tracked hunting pheasants or whatever..again.. not finding anything.

A lanyard full of calls but never blowing them.

Waiting until we are setting up decoys to tell me you have to be back home at 10am to rub your wifes feet.. :roll:

Guys who always say "I only shot one" when its time to divide up the "kill" :******:

Always able to hunt, but never able to scout..

I could go on... :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Only great things to say about each and every one of my hunting partners that lies in the line of blinds on any given hunt. :justanangel:

I think we've all learned what it takes to roll and can shrug off just about anything. Laughing and taking a oke: when necessary is what it's all about.
Sorry, I couldn't add much. :beer:

Contribute, dedicate, contribute....


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Guys who always say "I only shot one" when its time to divide up the "kill" :ticked:


That's why we don't party hunt, if you got guys that always claim birds, then they get their limits first, then I get to hunt!!!



> Always able to hunt, but never able to scout..


I wouldn't stand for that crap. You get to come along one weekend for fun, more than that and you are putting in your fair share.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Guys who underestimate the importance of concealment in the field and therefore do a lackadaisical job hiding their blind. This really irritates me.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

The guy that shows up 10 minutes to the field before the season starts for the day and expects to hunt. No help scouting or with gas money. Doesn't help set out the decoys, stuff blind, and then complains when we don't get a limit or the birds don't decoy well. Don't worry, we gave him wrong road numbers the next time he wanted to come with and didn't answer our phones when he tried to find us. :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

taddy1340 said:


> you were busy stuffing 2 gals


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

USSapper said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> > you were busy stuffing 2 gals


Hey that is how a B.A.M.F rolls. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't mind the gas money thing. I figure I am going anyway. But if you hunt with me and you feel you have to give me money this is how you should do it. Just hand me the $$$. Don't aske me if I want gas money or don't ask me how much I want. I just can't bring myself to say yes to the first question or an amount for the second. I guess I feel if you want to give me some then just give me some.

On scouting this is my beef. A guy that finds one field and stops scouting. If its a posted field and you get us sole permission then its all good. But if its unposted please move on and find some more fields. I am a scouting machine and I cover a lot of ground fast. I like it when others do the same.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> I don't mind the gas money thing. I figure I am going anyway. But if you hunt with me and you feel you have to give me money this is how you should do it. Just hand me the $$$. Don't aske me if I want gas money or don't ask me how much I want. I just can't bring myself to say yes to the first question or an amount for the second. I guess I feel if you want to give me some then just give me some.


I found it's just best to take his truck and fill it up without him knowing or handing him cash as I tear out of the driveway! I too find it hard to accept money if the guy "feels" obligated rather than "wanting" to contribute...hope that makes sense!

Here's a good one...How about usual hunting partners that don't invite you on a hunt/tell you were they found birds even though you've done it for them all of the time. I not talking about sitting on my a$$ and wanting a field, rather those times you're out scouting and just can't find anything. There the first to come along, but don't return the favor :******: !


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

By far the biggest complaint that I've ever had about hunting with the group of guys I hunted with in Ohio was:

There we'd be, back at the dock with a bunch of ducks and a goose or two, and no one wants to claim they shot any of them. Nobody wants to take any of the birds home to clean. No one was bashful about dropping the hammer but when it comes to spliting up the birds, everyone looks the other way. That's really frustrating!
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## goosehntr00buck (Oct 25, 2007)

When you take a buddy out hunting to one of "your" spots and wack the birds and a few days later you find out that he has taken some of his buddies out to your field. uke:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

No phone calls from people when their spots are full, but plenty of phone calls from the same people when your spots are hot.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

#1: Not getting up in time. I have left many people behind who were just 10mins late. But if they call and tell me they are running late that is ok.

#2: Not helping with cleaning the birds. Again they will pull the trigger but when it is time to get bloody they just sit there and watch.

#3: Taking someone hunting to your spots and like said before a couple weeks go by and they go themselves or take others to the same spot.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

I took two newbies last year, which I get a big charge out of like we all do. They both had a ball, they both shot birds. They both want to go more this winter. All spring, summer, and early fall I've told them, "go get a blind so you can go with me when I go. They both say, "oh definitely. I'm getting one of those and some decoys." They have both called me in the last week and say "Hey, I wanted to see if I could go with you sometime. I still don't have a blind, but I wanted to know if I could use your extra. Oh, and I never bought waders either. Do you think I need them?"

And at the risk of sounding like an old fart, guys who stay up partying all night the night before. I show up at their house. They are still crocked. during the drive to the field, they start sobering up, then they start bit**ing about their hangover. Then they fall asleep in the blind.

Whatever. I guess at the end of the day, I'm just happy be out there and guess I'm lucky I have some friends that will go with me.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Scouting, but not asking permission....then saying they didn't find anything.


AHHHHHH!!!!!! :******: i hate that!

ARE YOU SCARED TO TALK TO A LANDOWNER?!!!! i get so worked up when people dont want to ask permission.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> I thought it would be fun to make a thread about your favorite gripe about your hunting buddies.
> 
> My top 3:
> 
> ...


Gee Lil', I don't remember you chippin' in when I drove... :roll: Just giving you poop player! :beer:

I would fall under the catagory of terrible calling!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Rick Acker said:


> chris lillehoff said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it would be fun to make a thread about your favorite gripe about your hunting buddies.
> ...


i didn't rick? jeez. i musta forgot, next time you see me HIT ME UP! BTW, give me a call about that mount when you get some spare time.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Rick,

How about when you go on a hunt with a guy for the first time and his transmission goes out in the middle of the field...man that guy was a d-bag!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

These are all things that have happened this year:

7. The one guy that is always still in bed when I stop by to pick him up. This is the same guy that drives 20 miles per hour BELOW the speed limit even when we are running late.

6. The only scouting they do is public hunting areas because they are too scared to ask permission.

5. Always pawning their birds off on me when it is time to divide them up.

4. Using my spare gun all season and never buying their own.

3. Calling every Friday night asking if they can come hunting when they never scout, don't own any equipment, and never chip in for gas or hotel rooms.

2. Not getting out and scouting a single time all season.

AND #1... Taking a group of nonresidents out on a field hunt and then after the hunt we part ways and they shoot the roost of birds that I have been hunting for 3 weeks straight. :******:

All in all, I try to take all this stuff with a grain of salt. I am the only one in my group that scouts. I am the only one with a trailer. I am the only one with any decoys, etc. But I still enjoy every minute in the field with all of the people that I hunt with. Fortunately, lately I have started hunting with another group of guys that do the same amount of work as I do and also own as much or more gear than me.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sounds like everyone on here needs a tube of vagisil...

:lol: OK...Just kidding...seems like many of us are in the same boat!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

SDwaterfowler said:


> AND #1... Taking a group of nonresidents out on a field hunt and then after the hunt we part ways and they shoot the roost of birds that I have been hunting for 3 weeks straight. :ticked:


Wow!!! Are you saying the roost that the birds were using from the morning hunt? So they used that hunt to find there place to hunt later in the week? huhuhuhuhu :sniper: ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' :homer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> SDwaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > AND #1... Taking a group of nonresidents out on a field hunt and then after the hunt we part ways and they shoot the roost of birds that I have been hunting for 3 weeks straight. :ticked:
> ...


No, even worse. They hunted it later that DAY! uke: We didn't limit out in the field that morning so I guess they got greedy and thought they needed more birds.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

[/quote
I'm going to admit that I am one of those guys. I always have to fix the decoys. I like to make them look more natural, I like the majority facing the wind, I like them blotchy not all evenly spaced. I don't like an absolute perfect form "U" I want it to look like geese. [/quote]

It's only really bad when he hasn't taken his medication foir his GHADD(goose hunting attention deficet disorder)


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

I hunt with a good group of guys; no complaints. But I'd rather hunt alone than with boneheads. I've had some "one invite" guests. Like the the time there were three of us, 2 bird limt. After two flocks worked in nicely, I ask my regular partner how many he had killed; 1. I had killed 1. Only we had 5 dead geese. I asked the guest if he still had shells in his gun. Uh huh. I said "take them out, you're done". Last invite.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was scouting some geese and a person showed up and said he had permission to hunt that feild too, so I let him come with. He had the balls to:
1 make my hunting partner and I call him to wake him up
2 showed up at shooting hours and scared a few flocks already flying
3 i never had permission to be on the land we were on
4 shot his limit and left the birds with us

that was the lst time he came, he tried hunting with us again and i had to call the landowner to get him to leave


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

if your going to shoot the birds, you should clean them. not shoot them and leave them for others. their your responsibility


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

nutmeg honkers said:


> I hunt with a good group of guys; no complaints. But I'd rather hunt alone than with boneheads. I've had some "one invite" guests. Like the the time there were three of us, 2 bird limt. After two flocks worked in nicely, I ask my regular partner how many he had killed; 1. I had killed 1. Only we had 5 dead geese. I asked the guest if he still had shells in his gun. Uh huh. I said "take them out, you're done". Last invite.


I've never seen this problem before. And I don't mean to be mean, I just don't understand if your saying the problem is he shot 3 birds.

Whenever we hunt, we just shoot until our limits filled. No one says, "O, you shot the birds I was supposed to get to shoot."

If someone is on my left side and that's where the birds seem to be coming in to, and their getting all of the shots, I don't go, "Lets switch spots so I get to shoot too."

If I don't shoot, that's ok. I've shot enough birds in my lifetime to let someone else get shooting in.

There's been times when I've never fired my gun, but we got our limit.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

I guess I don't understand what the problem is here, If you don't enjoy hunting with these people then why do you continue to do it !


----------



## Juston Welter (Oct 16, 2007)

People that dont scout but rely on your scouting.

Over aggressive calling in the field!!!! Read the birds!

Tossing all the birds in the back of your truck and saying we have our limit. Right Lil...


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Well in North Dakota party hunting is illegal, so with us when you shoot your limit your done shooting.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

goosebusters2 said:


> Well in North Dakota party hunting is illegal, so with us when you shoot your limit your done shooting.


It's illegal?

Must not happen then.

lol. J/K.

:beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

goosebusters2 said:


> Well in North Dakota party hunting is illegal, so with us when you shoot your limit your done shooting.


Actually it is illegal to party hunt for waterfowl in the whole country. Per the Feds.

What about the guy that comes out for a couple day hunt and drinks himself retarded and only hunts half the time? :eyeroll:

Actually that's probably cool.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

One thing that irk's me a little is when guys call the shot who are'nt supposed to. We make it clear at the beginning of the hunt who is calling the shot, and they should respect that (especially when all they bring to the table is their gun and shells).


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

PJ said:


> goosebusters2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well in North Dakota party hunting is illegal, so with us when you shoot your limit your done shooting.
> ...


hahaha I know that kid!!! He's also the best shot I know! Just ask him.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

the 2 things i hate most are when:

1) the guy calling the shot, pops out of his blind and lines up a bird before he yells take em' (you don't always do it TripleB, just sometimes)

2) new guys sit up and start shooting when we're trying to land birds to bring a bigger flock in!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Juston Welter said:


> Tossing all the birds in the back of your truck and saying we have our limit. Right Lil...


what are you talking about welter? i honestly dont know?! let me know


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

My partner usually

1. sleeps all the way there

2. farts most of the way there

3. never does his share of the driving

4. is worried about the food plans for the day

5.is forgiven because he is my son


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

theodore said:


> 2. farts most of the way there


I blame the cook.

Tell your wife I'm kidding!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

theodore said:


> My partner usually
> 
> 1. sleeps all the way there
> 
> ...


Now that he's 35 yrs old, does that change anything?

LOL

:beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

CuttinDaisies said:


> hahaha I know that kid!!! He's also the best shot I know! Just ask him.


When he makes it out he doesn't miss! :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

How about making some rules within your hunting group.

1.Everyone scouts, unless there is a very legitimate excuse.

This one is a real thorn in my side. I have been used a lot in the past since I ussualy can locate good bird numbers. But not all of the time. five guy's hunting, and one guy scouting puts way too much pressure on the lone scouter. :******:

2.No deadbeats showing up to hunt that have never contributed anything to the group effort. Nuff said!

3.The person that found the spot makes the decissions.

4. Everone helps out. 
I am older than most guy's I hunt with and never allow myself to slack off.

5. Birds are split equaly(sp). During spring snow hunts of course. Otherwise you shoot and take home what you shot.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

mallard said:


> 4. Everone helps out.
> I am older than most guy's I hunt with and never allow myself to slack off.


This is no lie. I thought you were running across the field pulling that sled. Must be nice being a daddy long legs! :beer: Anyway it was nice to see someone with "drive" when the season was about over. Most guys are barely moving after a hard spring!


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

PJ said:


> When he makes it out he doesn't miss! :beer:


Actually, he missed twice. But he was still 15 for 17. Not bad for only hunting four times all season.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> mallard said:
> 
> 
> > 4. Everone helps out.
> ...


Myself while watching the pouring rain "well, what do you want to do? Leo, " The sticker on the back of my durango that say's hardcore waterfowler is there for a reason!". Now that is hardcore! That is the kind of hunting partners you should have in the group.
Leo, You have an open invite anytime.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i have some buddies that like to go but don't pay for gas it just ****** me off :******:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

A little rain, mud, wind, great company equals great hunting and memories. To me that day was what waterfowling is all about. I look forward to taking more lessons from you this spring.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> A little rain, mud, wind, great company equals great hunting and memories. To me that day was what waterfowling is all about. I look forward to taking more lessons from you this spring.


Taking lessons? All I know is how to find them :biggrin: .


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That is 90% of the battle!


----------

